# Rotella T6 in 2015 Jetta S



## djenkins0003 (May 1, 2019)

Does anyone have any expierence with Shell Rotella T6 in a non turbo Jetta 2.0? My VW is getting up there in miles and im looking for a decent oil, I currently run Castrol 5w-40 thanks!


----------



## 787B (Aug 21, 2010)

Been running T6 in a 14 Jetta Sportwagen 2.5 for over 80,000 miles with no problem.


----------



## Kjmack (Sep 19, 2018)

The Castrol 0w40 is a much better oil than the 5w40 .


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

T6 is working well in both 2017 and 2019 1.4 Jettas in this family. In terms of oil service I would also recommend going with a better filter. They run that tiny little can on the 1.4s 8psi bypass at 25um simply because it is so small. Penny-pinching garbage. I imagine it runs in bypass for the last half of the oci under some conditions. I run the Wix 51515XP. It's much larger, with synthetic media, a 20% better micron rating and slightly higher bypass pressure.


----------

